# Port O'Connor front beach



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

sunrise on Labor Day.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Great pic chicapesca!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I like it; I like it; I like it! Rich


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Outstanding shot!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice. Great colors.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

just like a Corona ad....


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Beautiful shot.....I like it......just looks so relaxing.....


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks everybody! :smile: We were on our way to the boat house to take the nieces fishing.


----------

